# se voir + participe passé / infinitif



## Feebar

Bonsoir à tous: mon élève parle des réfugiés 'qui se voient refouler' - est-ce correct? Et d'une façon plus générale, cette tournure peut-elle être déployée pour n'importe quel verbe qui pourrait convenir?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi voir + infinitif / participe passé.
Pour la question de l'accord de _vu_ aux temps composés, voir ils/elles se sont vu(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "se voir".


----------



## mehoul

Oui cette tournure est correcte, mais il faut écrire : "se voient refoulés". Elle marque le fait que ce qui arive au sujet est indépendant de sa volonté.


----------



## Chimel

Pour préciser ce que dit Mehoul:
- Les réfugiés se voient arriver dans un nouveau pays (ce sont eux qui arrivent - actif)
- Les réfugiés se voient refoulés (ce ne sont pas eux qui refoulent, ils sont refoulés - passif)


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que la phrase originale citée par Feebar est *parfaitement correcte*.

_réfugiés qui se voient refoul*er*_ 
_réfugiés se voient refoul*és*_ 

Voir aussi se voir confier, ainsi que ils/elles se sont vu(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "se voir".


----------



## Chimel

Absolument ! Vous faites bien de le préciser, j'ai répondu un peu vite.


----------



## aitonnudieu

> *Jenny Wren : *L’hostilité envers les pauvres n’est-elle pas aussi une peur de se voir touché par un supposé ou réel déclassement ? Si on ne voit plus les pauvres, ils n’existent alors plus ?
> (source: Le Monde)



j'aimerais savoir pourquoi _se voir touché_ ou pourquoi pas _se voir toucher_ dans cette phrase pourquoi on n'utilise pas se voir + infinitif.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## k@t

aitonnudieu said:


> pourquoi on n'utilise pas se voir + infinitif.


Les deux sont possibles, mais avec une nuance de sens.
_se voir + *participe passé*_ = on insiste sur *l'état / le résultat* de l'action.
_se voir + *infinitif*_ = on insiste sur *l'action *elle-même.


----------



## aitonnudieu

pouvez vous m'expliquer un petit peu plus k@t.
C'est vraiment  confus dans ma tête

Se voir+ participe passé= on insiste sur le résultat de l'action?
Se voir+infinitif= on insiste sur l'action?


----------



## k@t

Je vais prendre un exemple un peu bizarre parce qu'une porte ne se voit pas, mais c'est qui me vient à l'esprit avec un participe passé différent à l'oreille de l'infinitif :

_La porte se voit _*ouverte *= *état *: *comment *est la porte ? _La porte voit qu'elle *est ouverte*_.
_La porte se voit _*ouvrir *= *action *: *que se passe-t-il / que fait-on* à la porte ? _La porte voit qu'*on l'ouvre / qu'on est en train de l'ouvrir*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour plus de détails, voir les discussions suivantes :
ils/elles se sont vu(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "se voir"
FR: elle s'est vu obliger de / elle s'est vue obligée de - accord du participe passé


----------



## k@t

Une femme est dans sa maison, soudain un incendie se déclenche, elle est entourée par les flammes, elle pense qu’elle ne va pas pouvoir s’échapper de la maison et qu’elle va mourir :
_Elle se voit *mourir*_ = elle s’imagine pendant l'action de mourir > elle est *en train de mourir* = *action*.
_Elle se voit *morte*_ = elle s’imagine après l’action de mourir > elle n’est plus en train de mourir, c’est fini : elle *est morte* = *état / résultat*.

Est-ce que c'est moins bizarre comme ça ?


----------



## plantin

Hmm, excuse-moi, mais le choix de _ouvrir ou mourir _ne me paraît pas judicieux, k@t, parce que _ouverte ou morte _dans tes exemples sont les adjectifs plutôt que les participes. Elle s'observe dans un état, tu le dis toi-même (elle est ouverte, elle est morte), elle ne subit pas l'action (d'avoir expiré, puisqu'on doit prendre une périphrase pour mourir, d'avoir été ouverte) comme c'est le cas dans la phrase soumise en ouverture. Plutôt que pendant/après, ou action/état, c'est l'opposition faire/subir qui me paraît valide ici:


aitonnudieu said:


> L’hostilité envers les pauvres n’est-elle pas aussi une peur de se voir touché par un supposé ou réel déclassement ?
> j'aimerais savoir pourquoi se voir touché
> ou pourquoi pas se voir toucher dans cette phrase pourquoi on n'utilise pas se voir + infinitif.


Dans _Se voir + participe passé, se voir _est l’équivalent de l'auxiliaire être dans une tournure passive: une peur de* se voir* touché par... = une peur *d'être* touché par...

Dans _Se voir + infinitif_, deux possibilités:
- le sujet est le même pour _se voir_ et pour l'infinitif: elle se voit mourir (l'exemple de k@t) = s'imaginer dans une situation, en train de réaliser une action. _Je me vois conduire une belle voiture = je m'imagine en train de conduire une belle voiture._

- le sujet de _se voir_ ne réalise pas l'action de l'infinitif, mais la constate: emploi très particulier, où on rejoint le sens passif mais sans participe passé; le plus souvent le verbe est au passé mais le présent est possible:_ Alors que j'explique la situation, je me vois contredire brutalement. _L'auteur de l'action de contredire (le complément d'agent en fait) n'est pas nommé mais peut l'être: _je me vois contredire par l'homme en face de moi_. C'est l'équivalent de _je me vois contred*it* par l'homme en face de moi_, mais c'est une manière de focaliser la scène sur celui qui contredit plutôt que sur celui qui est contredit.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> _La porte se voit _*ouverte*


Comme une porte n'a pas la faculté de voir, cette phrase n'est pas de bon aloi ; le sujet devrait être un animé.



plantin said:


> Dans _Se voir + participe passé, se voir _est l’équivalent de l'auxiliaire être dans une tournure passive: une peur de* se voir* touché par... = une peur *d'être* touché par...


 Exactement.

Autres exemples :

_L'orphelin s'est vu confi*er* un secret._ → On a confié un secret à l'orphelin. / L'orphelin a confié un secret.
_L'orphelin s'est vu confi*é* un secret._  → L'orphelin a été confié un secret. 
_L'orphelin s'est vu confi*er* un secret à son ami._ → L'orphelin a confié un secret à son ami.
_L'orphelin s'est vu confi*er* un secret par son ami._ → Son ami a confié un secret à l'orphelin.
_L'orphelin s'est vu confi*er* à une famille d'accueil._ → On a confié l'orphelin à une famille d'accueil.
_L'orphelin s'est vu confi*é* à une famille d'accueil._ → L'orphelin a été confié à une famille d'accueil.  On a confié l'orphelin à une famille d'accueil.

_L'orpheline s'est vu confi*er* un secret._ → On a confié un secret à l'orpheline.
_L'orpheline s'est vu*e* confi*er* un secret._ → L'orpheline a confié un secret.
_L'orpheline s'est vu*e* confi*é(e)* un secret._  → L'orpheline a été confiée un secret. 
_L'orpheline s'est vu*e* confi*er* un secret à son ami._ → L'orpheline a confié un secret à son ami.
_L'orpheline s'est vu confi*er* un secret par son ami._ → Son ami a confié un secret à l'orpheline.
_L'orpheline s'est vu confi*er* à une famille d'accueil._ → On a confié l'orpheline à une famille d'accueil.
_L'orpheline s'est vu*e* confi*ée* à une famille d'accueil._ → L'orpheline a été confiée à une famille d'accueil.  On a confié l'orpheline à une famille d'accueil.


----------



## Azarosa

Bonjour, dans "une peur de se voir touché par un ...", la construction qui suit à "se voir" est une construction passive (dans ce cas: infinitif + participe passé d'un verbe transitif + par), donc, "se voir TOUCHÉ / ATTEINT/ EXPULSÉ/ ACCUSÉ (etc) PAR...".. Et de la même manière on dirait: la peur d'être assassiné par..., la peur d'être remplacé par...


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Dans _Se voir + participe passé, se voir _est l’équivalent de l'auxiliaire être dans une tournure passive


Le hic, c’est qu’avec *se voir* la tournure est dans tous les cas passive, aussi bien avec le participe passé qu'avec l'infinitif (quand l’action dénotée par l’infinitif ou le participé est effectuée par un agent) :


> *b)* _En partic._ [*Se voir* auxil. de la forme passive d'un verbe]
> *α)* [*Se voir* équivaut à _être_,_ se_ étant compl. d'obj. dir. de_ voir_]
> − *Se voir* + part. passé.
> […]
> − *Se voir* + prop. inf.
> VOIR : Définition de VOIR



du coup, l’opposition entre *infinitif* et *participe passé* n’est bien qu’*aspectuelle* : inaccompli (action en cours) vs accompli (état / résultat) – voir par exemple *ici*, page *285*.


plantin said:


> mais c'est une manière de focaliser la scène sur celui qui contredit plutôt que sur celui qui est contredit.


Peut-être dis-tu plus ou moins la même chose ? Quand l'action est en cours, on peut en effet sentir que l'accent est mis sur l'agent ; quand l'action est terminée, et que c'est le résultat / l'état qui est dénoté, on peut sentir que l'accent est mis sur le patient.



plantin said:


> Hmm, excuse-moi, mais le choix de _ouvrir ou mourir _ne me paraît pas judicieux, k@t,


Avec *mourir*, l’idée était de rendre saillante l’opposition entre action et état, mais oui, tu as raison, l’exemple avec ce verbe ne correspond pas à la structure de la phrase initiale ; _mourir_ étant intransitif, de fait on perd l’agent en cours de route + avec le participe passé, *se voir* a le sens de s’imaginer et non de constater, difficile de constater soi-même sa propre mort !

Pour ce qui est de l’exemple avec la porte, en revanche du point de vue agentif ça fonctionne (la porte est bien ouverte *par*_ quelqu’un / quelque chose_), même si l’exemple reste très moyen, étant donné qu’à moins de la personnaliser la porte ne peut se voir.
Je voulais donner un exemple où les participe passé et infinitif n’étaient pas homophones, j’ai peiné hier, mais voilà que plusieurs me sont venus à l’esprit :

_Le délinquant se voit prendre par la police.
> le délinquant constate que la police le prend = qu’il est pris par la police _(action en cours).
_Le délinquant se voit pris par la police.
> le délinquant constate que la police l’a pris = qu’il a été pris par la police _(état / résultat)_._

_L’esclave se voit vendre par le marchand.
L’esclave se voit vendu par le marchand._

_Le malade se voit nourrir par l’infirmier.
Le malade se voit nourri par l’infirmier._

_L’employé se voit mettre à la porte par son patron.
L’employé se voit mis à la porte par son patron._



Maître Capello said:


> Comme une porte n'a pas la faculté de voir, cette phrase n'est pas de bon aloi


Oui, maitre je l’avais signalé. 


k@t said:


> Je vais prendre un exemple un peu bizarre parce qu'une porte ne se voit pas


Et ce qu'avait confirmé aitonnudieu :


aitonnudieu said:


> oui mais vous pouvez me donner un autre exemple: parce que la porte voit qu'elle est ouverte, c'est bizarre





Maître Capello said:


> le sujet devrait être un animé.


En revanche, pas forcément, _*se voir*_ accepte des sujets inanimés.


> *b)* _En partic._ [*Se voir* auxil. de la forme passive d'un verbe]
> α) [*Se voir* équivaut à _être_,_ se_ étant compl. d'obj. dir. de_ voir_]
> [...]
> ♦ [*Le suj. désigne une chose*] _Ce double courant de possessivité intense, exclusive et jalouse entre la mère et le fils se heurte à la barrière des convenances morales, et comme la mère reste enveloppée d'un nimbe d'idéale pureté, la sexualité se voit disloquée_ (Mounier, _Traité caract._, 1946, p. 151).
> VOIR : Définition de VOIR


(Graissé, rougi par moi.)


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Le hic, c’est qu’avec *se voir* la tournure est dans tous les cas passive, aussi bien avec le participe passé qu'avec l'infinitif (quand l’action dénotée par l’infinitif ou le participé est effectuée par un agent) :


C'est exactement ce que je dis:


> le sujet de _se voir_ ne réalise pas l'action de l'infinitif, mais la constate: emploi très particulier, où on rejoint le sens passif mais sans participe passé;


mais ce n'est pas le cas quand le sujet est le même, la distinction doit donc être faite.


k@t said:


> voir par exemple *ici*, page *285*.


Pas d'bol : "_Cette page ne fait pas partie de la section consultable_ _ou vous avez dépassé le nombre de pages que vous êtes autorisée à consulter pour ce livre._"


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> mais ce n'est pas le cas quand le sujet est le même, la distinction doit donc être faite.


Certes, mais quand le sujet est le même, la tournure n’est pas passive, et partant l’opposition _pp / infinitif_ (_action _vs _résultat_) est impossible, non pertinente.
(J'avais d'ailleurs hésité à évoquer à la tournure active dans ma première réponse, et finalement je m'étais limitée au seul cas soulevé par la phrase donnée par aitonnudieu : tournure passive + opposition entre pp et infinitif. La phrase d'aitonnudieu étant au pp, on ne pouvait de fait être qu'en présence de la tournure passive.)

*Tournure active*
_Le juge se voit condamner le coupable à trois ans de prison._

*Tournure passive*
_Le coupable se voit condamner à trois ans de prison par le juge._ (action / inaccompli)
_Le coupable se voit condamné à trois ans de prison par le juge_. (état-résultat / accompli)



plantin said:


> Pas d'bol : "_Cette page ne fait pas partie de la section consultable_ _ou vous avez dépassé le nombre de pages que vous êtes autorisée à consulter pour ce livre._"


Ah bah oui, en effet, c’est pas d’bol, c’est ballot, mais, tadaaaaam !


----------



## plantin

Oui, bof,  à part le coup de la visionneuse (cool en effet) cela ne m’apprend rien de neuf, à part la terminologie, mais demande-toi pourquoi il n’évoque pas le sens passif ici p. 285 ; la réponse est plus haut, remonte de quelques pages (fin 277-278) et tu trouveras le chapitre sur la valeur de passif de _se voir_. Où il dit exactement à propos de _se voir_ _+ infinitif _ce que je dis en #9 à propos de son sens passif et de l’ambigüité de la tournure, en mentionnant même la présence ou pas de l'agent_._ Je n’avais pas pensé par contre à l’équivalence se voir/se faire qu’il indique. Heureusement, sinon on pourrait penser que j'ai pompé la page... 

Donc, puisqu’il en a parlé quelques pages avant, il est normal qu’il n’en parle plus lorsqu’il se focalise sur un autre aspect, à savoir les valeurs temporelles de se voir. C’est très cartésien, un grammairien, ça classe, ça range, ça série, ça découpe, ça traite un problème après l'autre.

Donc cette affirmation:


> du coup, l’opposition entre *infinitif* et *participe passé* n’est bien qu’*aspectuelle* : inaccompli (action en cours) vs accompli


Mais moi, je ne me place pas que dans le cas ou l'agent est le même. Parce que c'est enfoncer une porte ouverte de dire que l'infinitif présent est présent et le participe passé est passé. Le principal problème posé par _se voir_ n'est pas de savoir si c'est accompli ou inaccompli, c'est de savoir si c'est fait ou subi. Je pense à l'exemple qui a ouvert ce sujet, et aussi avec faire/subir, aux exemples que tu développais qui ne tenaient aucun compte de l'opposition pourtant patente actif/passif des différentes formes de l'expression, et je considère toutes les possibilités d'emploi de _se voir_. Relis le début de #9. L'accompli peut *aussi, en même temps* qu'il est un accompli, porter un sens passif, et l'inaccompli *peut aussi *être actif. A bien y réfléchir, Je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en être autrement, puisque une action subie est par nature déjà accomplie, et cela même si elle se situe dans le futur:_ Il se verra tué par son propre frère _n'est pas accompli au sens du procès principal (se voir) mais accompli (et subi: le sens passif est bien là) au sens relatif du rapport temporel entre les deux verbes puisque quand il se *verra*, il sera *déjà tué. *D'où l’ambiguïté de _Il se verra tuer par son propre frère_, inaccompli dans le futur, avec un sens passif combiné avec une simultanéité.

Tout ça pour dire qu’il faut découpler les deux problèmes (accompli/inaccompli, actif/passif),  mais considérer qu'ils peuvent se rejoindre et se combiner. L'infinitif (en train de s'accomplir) peut avoir un sens passif ou un sens actif (je me vois tuer mon frère, je me vois tuer par mon frère). Mais on peut même s'interroger sur le caractère en train de s'accomplir de l'infinitif; pour reprendre un exemple de ton livre p.278, _Le fonctionnaire s'est vu octroyer une augmentation: _puisqu'il le constate, c'est, au moins sémantiquement, que l'octroi de l'augmentation est déjà réalisé.

Dernière chose (pour moi en tout cas, car je n'ai plus rien à dire sur le sujet) : ce grammairien ne rencontre-t-il pas le même petit *hic *que moi quand il relève l’équivalence (il dit variante libre) de _se voir_ avec _être _(dernière ligne de la page) ? En tout cas, sa caution me satisfait pleinement.


----------



## k@t

[…]


plantin said:


> la réponse est plus haut, remonte de quelques pages (fin 277-278)


Cette fois, c’est moi qui n’ai pas d’bol, je n’ai pas accès à la page 278 !


plantin said:


> L'accompli peut *aussi, en même temps* qu'il est un accompli, porter un sens passif, et l'inaccompli *peut aussi *être actif.


Oui, bien sûr.
Ce que je dis ici de cette opposition _accompli _vs _non accompli _(je préfère _action / résultat-état_) n'a rien de général, elle ne vaut que pour cette structure où _*se voir*_ ne peut avoir qu'une valeur passive et où à la variation infinitif / participe passé près, la phrase est syntaxiquement identique ; la distribution des fonctions syntaxiques entre actants est identique ; sémantiquement on dit la même chose ; la seule chose qui varie ce sont donc cet infinitif et ce participe passé qui apportent une légère nuance dans la saisie du procès. Dans un cas le procès est considéré en cours d'accomplissement et dans l'autre après, avec l'état qui en résulte.


plantin said:


> puisque une action subie est par nature déjà accomplie


Ça en revanche non, ça ne va pas. Si je dis _La souris est mangée _(en ce moment)_ par le chat_, la souris *subit *une *action en cours d’accomplissement* = le chat mange la souris.
Pour avoir un accompli, il faut mettre au passé : _La souris a été mangée par le chat_ = le chat a mangé la souris.
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je préfère parler de résultat / d'état.


plantin said:


> pour reprendre un exemple de ton livre p.278, _Le fonctionnaire s'est vu octroyer une augmentation_


Comme dit plus haut, je n'ai pas accès à cette page. Cependant, dans ce cas-là on ne peut pas substituer un participe passé à l'infinitif. On ne sait seulement pas si le fonctionnaire est celui qui a octroyé ou celui à qui a été octroyé l'augmentation, autrement dit s'il est l'agent ou le patient / bénéficiaire du procès.


plantin said:


> ce grammairien ne rencontre-t-il pas le même petit *hic *que moi quand il relève l’équivalence (il dit variante libre) de _se voir_ avec _être _(dernière ligne de la page)


Concernant *se voir = être*, je suis d’accord, c’est même ce que j’ai dit post 12 en citant le Tlfi à l’appui. J’avais cru comprendre que tu limitais cette équivalence à *se voir + participe passé* et donc je soulignais qu’elle valait également pour *se voir + infinitif*. Manifestement, je t’avais mal compris.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> En revanche, pas forcément, _*se voir*_ accepte des sujets inanimés.


On trouve certes de tels exemples, mais ils ne sont pas à imiter à mon avis. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 821) :


> Dans la langue littéraire, _se voir_ est assez rarement employé avec un nom de chose comme sujet (cela [est] senti comme illogique, « critiquable » selon le _Rob._ 2001).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc... si je veux dire "Lee s'est vu ______ (condamner) pour une délinquence qu'il n'avait pas commise.", les formes infinitive et participe passé marchent tous les deux ?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, même s'il me semble préférable d'utiliser l'infinitif.


----------



## k@t

Comme indiqué par Maître Capello, les deux sont possibles, l’infinitif insiste sur la réalisation de l’action, le participe sur l’état ; personnellement, je ne sens pas une forme préférable à l'autre.


----------



## tomato356

Bonjour à tous,

Se voir + verbe est une construction qui continue de me poser problème.

D'habitude, les questions sur le sujet portent sur le passé composé de 'se voir' (typiquement : ils se sont vu attribuer ...), mais ici c'est différent, même si je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai autant de difficultés à comprendre la règle...

Voici la phrase en question :
La qualité et la rapidité du service se voient ainsi une nouvelle fois confirmer / confirmées (?)

Je ne sais plus... 

Qui pourrait éclairer ma lanterne ? 

Merci d'avance,
tomato356


----------



## Bezoard

Pas de doute ici : confirmées !


----------



## tomato356

Bonjour Bezoard,
Merci, mais selon quelle logique ?


----------



## Bezoard

Par la même logique qui vous fait accorder un attribut avec le sujet  :_ elle se voit *belle* dans le miroir_.
En fait, l'infinitif ne serait pas forcément impossible, mais il me semble qu'il se justifie mieux dans une phrase où le mot est suivi par un ou des compléments. Ici, l'adjectif attribut me semble plus naturel, surtout si ce qu'on veut dire concerne plus le résultat que l'action. Ainsi, 
_la rue se voit de nouveau *interdite*_
est généralement plus logique que 
_la rue se voit de nouveau *interdire.*_


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> En fait, l'infinitif ne serait pas forcément impossible


Les deux tours sont effet possibles. 

_La qualité et la rapidité du service se voient ainsi une nouvelle fois *confirmer/confirmées*._ 

(Pour plus de détails, lire cette discussion depuis le début.)


----------



## tomato356

Merci, Bezoard et Maître Capello !


----------

